# Zugang zu ISPConfig zerschossen



## Frederik (22. Apr. 2012)

Servus.

Ich glaub ich hab mich ausgesperrt! :/

Habe einen VPS mit Debian 6 und ISPC 3.0.4.4 laufen.
Darauf befinden sich 8 Domains, darunter meine eigene, über welche ich auf das ISPC zugreife per https://www.meine-domain.de:50443.
Das ging bisher auch mit meinen anderen Domains  https://www.meine-andere-domain.de:50443


Jetzt habe ich zum Rumtesten einen *neuen *VPS aufgesetzt, ISPC installiert und bin dann mit *meiner Domain* auf den neuen Server *umgezogen*.
Dazu habe ich auf dem *alten *Server die Domain, DNS, Mailbox und die Datenbank ect. *deaktiviert *und dann ein *DNS-Update* für meine Domain durchgefüht um auf den *neuen Nameserver/IP* zu verweisen.


Dumme Sache, denn wenn ich jetzt mein altes ISPC aufrufen möchte über https://www.meine-andere-domain.de:50443 erhalte ich den Error:


```
[B]Fatal error[/B]:  Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in [B]/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php[/B] on line [B]76[/B]
```
Auch phpmyadmin ist tuck:

https://www.meine-andere-domain.de/meinphpadmin


```
[B]phpMyAdmin -[/B]
Die Erweiterung mysql kann nicht geladen werden. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre PHP-Konfiguration. - Dokumentation
```
Alles andere auf dem Server funzt. Wordpress läuft, bei einem Kunden läuft auch noch ne Seite mit Codeigniter und Mails funzen für alle.... Nur ISPC und phpmyadmin nicht.



Jetzt könnte ich natürlich ein Backup von letzter Woche einspielen, nochmal ein DNS-Update für meine Domain machen um auf den alten Nameserver/IP zu verweisen und gut ist. Allerdings hab ich auch einen Kunden auf dem Server, und da soll sich ja nix tun!


Über die ssh-Shell kann ich mich zur Datenbank verbinden. Gibts die Möglichkeit darüber das ISPC auf ne andere Domain zu konfigurieren?

Was anderes fällt mir zur Zeit nicht ein woran es liegen könnte. 



lg


----------



## Frederik (22. Apr. 2012)

So, hab jetzt mal über die shell den DNS und die Domain raktiviert.


```
mysql --password="subbadollpasswoot";
show databases;
use dbispconfig;
UPDATE dns_soa SET active = 'Y' WHERE id ='15';
UPDATE web_domain SET active = 'y' WHERE domain_id = '16';
exit;
```
Apache hab ich mal neu gestartet, und nun noch das Update bei meinem Domainprovider gemacht.

Jetzt muss ich wohl oder übel erst mal abwarten. ^^




lg


----------



## Frederik (22. Apr. 2012)

Hab jetzt dann doch noch ein Update des ISPConfig auf die SVN-Version gemacht.

Jetzt heissts beim aufrufen des ISPC-Admin Panels:


```
[B]Fatal error[/B]:  Class 'mysqli' not found in [B]/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php[/B] on line [B]31[/B]
```

Hm, jetzt wirds iwie noch undurchsichtiger.


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2012)

Die svn version ist ungetester code der nicht unbedingt funktioniert. Ich kann von rinem updte nur abraten. Am besten speilst du ein backup der letzten table version wieder ein.

Zu deinem ursprünglichen problem, ispconfig ist nimsls uf ine bestimmte domsin konfiguriert, du kannst es sogar komplett ohne domain per ip aufrufen.bdas einzige was sein kann it dass du bei der ursprünglichen installation einen falschen mysql server angegeben hast, der richtige server name ist localhost und nicht der hostname des servers. Falls du den hostnamen des servers genommen hast, dann ändere dies in den beiden config.inc.php dateien von ispconfig und dann führe ein manuelles updte durch wie in den release notes beschrieben.

Beachte bitte dass du auf jeden fall erst das ispconfig backup zurück spielen musst, da du nicht downgraden kannst. Das backup der alten version ist in /var/backup/


----------



## Frederik (22. Apr. 2012)

Hm, der Host stimmt so wies aussieht:



```
//** Database
$conf['db_type'] = 'mysql';
$conf['db_host'] = 'localhost';
$conf['db_database'] = 'dbispconfig';
$conf['db_user'] = 'ispconfig';
$conf['db_password'] = ':D';
$conf['db_charset'] = 'utf8'; // same charset as html-charset - (HTML --> MYSQL: "utf-8" --> "utf8", "iso-8859-1" --> "latin1")
$conf['db_new_link'] = false;
$conf['db_client_flags'] = 0;
```
Ich werds jetzt wohl so machen, dass ich ein Snapshot vom Freitag einspiele.
Vorher aber ein sauberes Backup meines Clienten ziehe und dieses dann nachträglich wieder einspiele.


thx


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2012)

Das ist ok. Dann kann es nur sein dass ie php mysql erweiterung deinstalliert worn ist, das erklärt auch warum phpmydmin nicht mehr geht. Installier php5-mysql paket einfach nochmal. Du musst das ipconfig backup aber in jedem fall zurückspielen da die svn version nicht für produktivserver genutzt werden sollte.


----------



## Frederik (22. Apr. 2012)

Jap, hab die stable 3.0.4.4 wieder drauf.
Wenn ich php5-mysql nochmal installieren will, sagt mit das apt-get dass die neuste Version von php5-mysql bereits installiert ist.

Per purge will ich das Paket aber nicht rauswerfen, denn sonst deinstalliert der mir gleich noch ne Hand voll Pakete.
Kann ich das umgehen?


lg


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2012)

Versuch es mal mit

apt-get install --reinstall php5-mysql


----------



## Frederik (23. Apr. 2012)

Das mit dem --reinstall merk ich mir. 
Das hat geklappt, hab trotzdem das saubere Backup eingespielt.

danke!


----------

